# Powerstroke Powerchips



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Well the verdict is in, we were able to compare different chips on one of our 97 4WD powerstrokes. We went with the US gear, here is the difference 
Stock 2000rpm 153hp at wheel
Stock 2500rpm 166hp at wheel
Stock 3000rpm 174hp at wheel
Stock tourque at 2000rpm was 395lbs tourque

US GEAR CHIP
US 2000rpm 232hp at wheel
US 2500rpm 239 at wheel
US 3000rpm 241 at wheel
US tourque at 2000rpm was 602.9 increase of 218 lbs tourque way beyond the figures that we thought.

Shifting pattern is almost perfect solid shifts.
We did some 0 to 60mph times on dyno stock and will compare over winter the difference.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Brian, I have a Super Chip and love it!  I finally talked a friend of mine into one for his 97 PSD and he could not believe it, what power!


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Hey Kirby the fan is next its 40h/p more and more tourque they run $400.00 or so it will work good with the Banks full system 4.5 exhaust. I would like to get the Banks turbine housing they spin 30%plus faster than the stockers to go alot quicker.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

i have a 96 psd stock. does a chip make a noticable difference.
anthony


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Yes! The friend I was talking about in the above post said he burned rubber the first time he punched it, mine will do that also. Look at the results Brian posted, quite an improvement.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

what kind of money,hard to install,void warrenty ?
anthony


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

As you have a 1996 you have not much to worry on warrenty and if you fear that it will avoid your drivetrain warrenty you can take chip out. The process took myself a little over an hour and you must follow directions especially the ones on cleaning off the terminals for chip. U.S Gear is $495.00, Performance Ford chip $380.00, Hyper Max chip $465.00 and B.D chip $475.00 and U.S gear had best shifting and performance. The power is night and day and no more sloppy shifts its now like the old muscle cars with shift kits in them. The more solid and direct your shifts are the longer your transmission will last and thats from Ford, GM and too local performance shops that build NHRA Pro-Stock cars and trucks and Top Fuel Dragsters so I will listen and belive them on there opinion.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

i need us gear address/web
i have a automatic trans will that still work?
this thing has to be easy to install, i am ok with thins like this but i do not wont to faint!
anthony


----------



## Vandora Lawn & Landscape (Sep 19, 2000)

If these chips are sooooo good, why doesn't ford put them on oem?


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

LOL its not hard but I do all my work myself, I suggest getting a friend to help you. The address is http://www.usgear.com and why I talked about transmissions are the Ford AOED automatic shifts like crap from factory and this chip makes it feel like a real transmission should. If you were to have someone install it it will probly be 2hours max. Be free to email me directly on any info just click on red house below and it will take you right to me. IT WILL BE WORTH THE COST!!!


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Vandora Lawn:Ford and other makes by EPA and other federal laws must govern all vehicles. Its the same as changing a chip in a car, camaro, mustang GT and even police cars use US Gear chips. They cannot put performance chips on vehicles from the factory because the department of transpertation and other emmision laws regulate fuel flow exhaust flow and much more, if you look anywhere NHRA, IHRA, IRAS, performance shops, RV shops and more they all recommend these purchases becuse its only releasing the power that has been governed by the government. And agian if I wasnt clear: Ford, GMC, Dodge and others cannot put these items on from the factory becuse they cannot same reason why dont they put a Yammaha or Kenwood sterios in there cars or trucks there better than OEM but they cannot. Why dont they put Crager or other style rims on becuse they can only put there items on there cars or trucks and which where accepted by motorvehicle regulations. Go to Yahoo Vandoro and type in performance chips and you will be amazed at the amount of people and manafactures that make and run these items.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

thanks 
anthony


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

If you are worried about warranty then dont use one, 96 and up with OBD-II diagnostics can tell anyone with a scan tool that the "chip" has been removed.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Service and troubleshooting: If your powerstoke ever needs service from Ford dealer, we recomend removing the powerchip from your PCM. If the power chip is still installed when Ford service connects their diagnostic scanner, the result will show that there is a problem with your PCM becuse it does not match the factory settings. We have had our other 97 Powerstroke in for a faulty injector and we removed the Banks chip and was never detected becuse its a external chip that mounts on the external port that has nothing but a black backing plate and cant be detected by a diagnostic tester becuse once you remove the chip the PCM automatically returns to the defualt OEM settings.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The reason they recomend removel of the chip, is because the chip voids your warrenty. 

Thats why I leave my powerstrokes stock.

Geoff


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Not trying to offend people but its one of those cliques. If ya havent tried it dont knock it!! Once you install it youll say WOWWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWOWOW why didnt I do that years ago If you work or play with your truck this is a must our 1st 97 posted here averaged 70hp at wheel and a whopping 200lbs of tourque. Our second 97 is going to have the Banks Powerpack kit on it which pumps out 350 hp and 750lbs tourque but have to change stall converters to a manual lock up to handle that power. But next project is to locate another MOPAR muscle car for my wife says her F350 Powerstroke can wait on the Banks kit if we buy a CUDA or a Challenger and shes the boss, but she tried my truck out and loves the power, now cant get her out of it LOL.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

If you are all nervous about warrenty dont buy them. If you do it right by removing it before sevice YOU WILL NOT GET DETECTED. Your other way to at least make those sloppy transmission shifts better is get the Banks shifter pack what that does is firms up your shifts which all auto Fords are famous for and does not void any warrenties. Second on the Passenger side we replaced the exhaust tube that Ford factory smooshed to fit, our after market one added 20 ponies with a K&N filter and that also wont void your warrenty. You can also get the Banks turbine housing which spools turbo up quicker and more efficent they give 35% more power and that also wont void warrenty so you see there is other options out there if this is a concerne to you.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

> _Originally posted by GeoffDiamond _
> *The reason they recomend removel of the chip, is because the chip voids your warrenty.
> 
> Thats why I leave my powerstrokes stock.
> ...


Sorry, incorrect. The warranty could only be voided if the defect could be directly related and proven to be caused by the chip. I quote Mike _"We do advise pulling the Superchip prior to service, but not because of warranty considerations. We advise this simply so that the technician doesn't have any problems when they connect your vehicle to the SBDS (service bay diagnostic system). Having the Superchip installed during diagnostics will not interfere with that process, but with the Superchip attached there will be another error code reported, it's a P0605 code I think, that tells the technician that the computers internal eprom chip is not functioning, and because it's not replaceable, to replace the computer! In other words, they think the computer has actually failed because that chip is not functioning, most techs do not know how that external override data path circuit works. You see, when you attach the Superchip, engaging the circuit tells the comptuer to turn off it's internal eprom chip, and to seek it's instructions externally, via the Superchip. So the factory eprom chip is not supposed to be working with the Superchip attached, that's the whole idea, to avoid using that factory program! Conversely, when you remove the Superchip, that circuit acts like an on/off switch, and turns back on the factory eprom chip._

I installed a tripod gauge system to monitor my turbo, trans, and boost http://albums.photopoint.com/j/View?u=681893&a=4967153&p=19957929&Sequence=0&res=high.

Here is several good threads about chips: http://www.f150online.com/cgi-bin/f...puter+Chips&number=20&DaysPrune=30&LastLogin=

Anthony, Brian is right on the money, the power is great. I ordered a Super Chip because it removes the speed limiter, hit 105mph (only did it once)with little difficulty. I ordered mine from Mike Troyer (540) 862-9515 Email: [email protected] One of the smartest, most knowledgable guys I have talked to about chips, you would think he made them. They can be ordered online: http://www.f150online.com/scpp/index.html


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Kirby nice guages found a new christmas gift for myself. Also Kirby I installed the K&N filter and the non smooshed mandrel pipe highly recomended around 20 to 35 ponies there. I think im going to put the B.D or ATS full 4.5" exhaust with the 5" tip there suppose to add some more power to and sound like a big rig specialy when the engine brake is applied. Ill keep you informed on what works real good! Hey if we keep going on this one we"ll have 1000lbs tourque before we know it LOL. check out http://www.bluechip.com well web sites moved ill locate later. they drag race Dodge diesels up here and run 9second quarter mile runs with a street diesel boy it sounds trick.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

There web site is http://www.bluechipdiesel.com


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Brian, I ordered mine gauges and pod from DIS, the site is: http://www.dieselpage.com/menupro.htm. Great group of guys.

Ray


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ford will void the warranty if the chip is on it,you have broken laws with it,and are in violation of the emissions laws by tampering with the fuelling of the engine.Any tampering,or unanthorized fueling increase voids warranty-its simple and in print in the emissions warranty section.The reason Ford doesnt put them in stock is 2 fold,!1st off,the increased power will bring increased warranty work to an already weak auto,especially in the 97 and downs.The biggest resson is the engine wouldnt pass emissions testing with the chip-its a dirty engine already-like my 12V Cummins was,they will be replaced by a 6.0 that is stronger,lighter,more durable and cleaner.As you guys must know already PSD's can make a lot of power-but they get into EGT trouble very easily,starting at 300hp and above,especially in the non intercoolerd 97 and older.Any chip install should be accompained by a set of boost/egt guages like Ray/Kirby has.If you werent watching the EGT guage,you might burn the motor up-BIG$$$$$$.This is definetrly not covered under warranty.As for 1000 ft lbs-a PSD will never make those torque #'s,without the assist of propane,and even if it does-kaboom! is inevitable.Those #'s are reserved for the strong bottom ends and big fuel pumps of the little 5.9 Cummins in the Dogdge trucks.1000ft lbs/400 hp is just about right for them-kinda like a 300/600 PSD.Here's a real strong Dodge-just set the record in the 1/4 mile, http://www.turbodieselregister.com/ubb//Forum1/HTML/002654.html Lets see some bad PSD's.

[Edited by John DiMartino on 11-09-2000 at 01:42 AM]


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Acually if you are past warranty you have no worries. these chips will help longgevity on transmission for they remap the shift points and firm up weak shifts that will leghtn transmission life, see chips enhacements, As far as tampering with the PCM if you leave chip in yes may void warranty if its past warranty you have no fear! If you remove chip before like I stated in post earlier, if your dealer does a Diagnostic check with chip removed IT CAN NOT BE DETECTED DO TO YOUR PCM AUTOMATICALLY RETURNS TO DEFAULT SETTINGS. As far as Exhaust smog testing in most states diesel"s are exempt from testing. And in alot of states we dont need to run converters on diesel our Cumming and powerstrokes dont have converters. But some states do reqiure diesel converters. All gas motors have laws they must have converters on all cars over a certian years. I have been down to New England Dragway they have have there A Power Stroke making 1000hp and a Cummings with 1200hp all on redone race autos you ought to go see the Diesel truck shoot out at NH Dragway. Also see http://www.bluechipdiesel.com they drag at New England Dragway to with some Cummings making big hp. Its hard to belive how easy the 94 and up Cummings can make so much hp with little modification.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

OOPS!! they were going by crank hp the RWHP on the Dodge is 930hp and Ford is 700 and change. Boy thats scary meeting a 900hp diesel at drags and get your but stomped by one of those babies. I bet there fun too drive


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I just like the fact that we can drive trucks with 300-500hp at the wheels, daily,and they run like stock,until you step into it and unleash the beast so to speak.If you wanted that HP from a gasser,it would have to be supercharged and cammed so big that it wouldnt run right-and the price-double with 1/2 the torque.Diesels rule-more power-arrrrr arrrrr.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Hey John dont you love it when those big jacked up gas jobs any make get beside you and rev it up! They look at me at a light and I leave most of them in a trail of diesel smoke LOL. They will pull over thinking somethings wrong with there truck cause they just got spanked by a 4WD diesel truck. Sorry I relapse to my younger years when this happens and cant resist to show em what all these diesels can really do.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I love it when they try to pass my big slow(haha) 4x4 truck.Ive had kids banging on the steering wheel in frustration trying to pull away from me,especially at highway speeds the Cummins is lethal.Its weird that its not really reving high,but it just pushes you into the seat,you look at the tach-its at only 2100,boost at 30-32 PSI.I do not know much about PSD's,but a good rule of thumb with the B-series Cummins 5.9 is,for every 10PSI of boost you are making-it puts out around 10HP.Some guys are running 50+PSI,this puts them at 500hp.Mine was at 30-32 which is 300-320hp.I beleive that to be accurate,because it dyno'd at 260 ish.From what others on the TDR have done,it always works.My truck stock,put out 18-19 psi-it was rated at 180hp-right on the money.


----------

